# Best cookie strain



## Budlight (Oct 7, 2016)

Who would you guys say has the  most potent  cookie strain in seed form  because I'd like to add something new to the garden  any advice would be great


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 8, 2016)

https://www.thecaliconnection.com/product/girls-scout-cookies/


----------



## Budlight (Oct 8, 2016)

Elev8 seeds 

 has anybody tried these guys there sherbet cookie looks pretty nice any info on these guys would be great


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2016)

I would listen to g13, have you seen his stuff? I grew an instant cookies, clone only.. very nice, but i didn't keep it. 

I like most gsc i have tried actually.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 8, 2016)

Bud I would start there and get to popping, you will fosure find a gem. Here is a shot of one I just took down two weeks ago. Got 2 zips off her, all the nugs are rock hard and potent.This is a smaller one, I normally get them around 36" high. this was closer to 30".


----------



## Budlight (Oct 8, 2016)

Kraven said:


> Bud I would start there and get to popping, you will fosure find a gem. Here is a shot of one I just took down two weeks ago.



 Absolutely amazing I need to have This

 Amazing job Kraven


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2016)

sunset sherbet, wedding cake, DoSiDos are excellent


----------

